# Link to interview with "God of Fountain Pens"



## rduncan (Feb 24, 2008)

"As computers become more and more prevalent, writing has come to mean typing on a keyboard. But there is a man, known as the God of Fountain Pens by pen aficionados, who still continues to handcraft pens nibs even now. PingMag MAKE went to meet him, to find out about a lifetime pursuing the perfect writing instrument."

http://make.pingmag.jp/2008/01/15/sailor/


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for finding and sharing that link, Rick.  Interesting article.


----------

